# Killed 'em....Again!



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

First off. If you are looking for a seasoned Captain who really knows his shit, call Capt. Robert Hill on the Twilight out of Destin. All of us in this photo went to school with him from Pryor Middle through Choctaw (class of 90) and way back then his nick name was "fish" if that tells you anything. Robert and mate Billy took us out 4/27 for our annual "reunion" trip. We left Fisherman's Wharf in Destin at 0600 to catch bait, which was thick just outside Destin pass. Robert told us to get comfortable for a 2 1/2 cruise south so we settled in for the ride. Arrived at the first spot to start the day off with some big AJ's...had our limit of 8 within 45 minutes after releasing several shorts. Moved a short distance and dropped the lines. Started catching scamp after scamp, red grouper, and triggers. Of course we caught a lot of BIG red snapper that had to be put back. As the size of the fish at one hole begn to get smaller, Capt. Robert moved to the next one and kept us in the quality fish. Gotta thank him for another great trip and we are looking forward to the next one-


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

sounds like the bite was on!!! :thumbup:


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*killed 'em again pic*

Thanks Robert and Billy-


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Now THAT is a MESS!!!!!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on that mess of fish.
Great eats & thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

ROCK ON! Nice trip.


----------

